# Searching for Tony Gladwell Orcades



## Blue2 (Feb 23, 2011)

Tony Gladwell are you out there or on here.
I am a friend of Jim Duffy,I met you both on board "Orcades" late 1960's. I have visited Jim twice in the last 5 years. He told me you were in Aussie land.
Josie


----------



## brightonian (Mar 23, 2013)

*tony gladwell*

I am Tony's Sister, sorry to tell you he passed away in 2012.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

hi brightonian, 23 march,2013,22:40,hello tony's sister.sorry about your brother.may he rest in peace,my condolenses to you and your family.ben27


----------

